# Railway work



## craig86 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi does anyone know if there is railway maintenance works in Australia. I'm a controller of site safety in the uk but look to apply for a perm visa to oz. who are the big railway companies in oz? 

Regards
Craig


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Biggest railway network is in NSW. It's approximately the same size as the rest of states combined. There are two companies mainly, railcorp and country rail (will open soon). 

Victoria has a good tram network but rail is secondary. WA also has a good network


----------



## craig86 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's brilliant thank you. Do you know if railway workers are on the list for skilled workers?


----------

